# Jacob Sheep



## Bil (May 20, 2009)

Anybody keep Jacobs?  

Someone gave me the opportunity to get some Jacobs and I'm just not sure.  We have alpacas, and they are fairly docile as livestock go.  The horns on the Jacobs scare me a little bit.  

How are they for fiber?  Meat? are they docile?  Easy to care for?  

Just wanting to find out if anyone has any experience with them, thanks!

Bil


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 20, 2009)

I just answered on BYC!



Chris


----------



## Bil (May 21, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> I just answered on BYC!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


----------



## 4boysmama (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Bil~  I just got Jacobs about 4 weeks ago, before that I only kept Chickens.  So the thought also crossed my mind about how scary the horns could be!  

After 2 days with the 2 sheep (male and female) that I got, the female was eating grain out of my hand, and very friendly.  After 1 week, the male was doing the same.  They now run to me when they see me (hoping for grain). The male is a 4 horned.  Which can be a little more intimidating.  My female is a 2 horned, which is less so.  

The fiber on the Jacobs is really good, and I have seen it sell very well.  

The meat is supposedly as good as they come.  They are an animal that hasn't been messed with genetically, and so body type is slim and meat is very lean.  

They are extremely easy to care for (disease resistance is really good), they feed on grass and I have to walk mine to the barn to a stall, fencing isn't all done.  They "know" where they are going, and run straight into their stall.  

I haven't any experience with any thing larger than a chicken, but these sheep are very nice, and very smart.  I am able to handle them quite easily on my own.  The people who I bought mine from, only do anything with their sheep in the evening.  They are very low maintenance...  I have read they are afraid of dogs, but my dog goes in and out of the barn walking around them and the sheep are fine with this!

I also have read many places and heard from owners that lambing is very easy for them,  because their bodies haven't been altered like other sheep and the birth canal goes straight down for them instead of up like on other sheep (so the chops can be eaten).  They usually have 2 sometimes 3 lambs.  If you breed a 2 horned with a 4 horned, you could end up with either a 2 or 4 horned lamb.  But if you breed 2 horns together, you will never get a 4 horned.

I hope this helps you.  I am going to get another Jacob soon, and will be getting more!  I love them! (Oh, did I tell you they have been awesome around my 4 little boys also?)


----------



## mooshu (Nov 16, 2009)

What would be the normal price range for them? i am interested in getting a few too.


----------



## 4boysmama (Nov 16, 2009)

I think normal prices range from $100- $200.  The more expensive would be registrable, better quality.


----------



## jbourget (Oct 28, 2010)

yes the better the markings/wool/horns the more money they are. Breeders often give discounts to people who want to promote the breed and bloodlines. I plan to sell mine around 300$ for showing and wool purposes. They are a really cool breed to raise. i enjoy mine alot.


----------

